# Two Females-Indiana



## KittyKat21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, five of my grandpa's seven cats have either found a home or been arranged to go to a rescue until they find one. 

He still has two more that need a new home. 

Dinah and Elsie are sisters and are seven years old. They are spayed and declawed. 

Dinah is a buff/cream/pinkish color and long haired. 

Elsie is what is known as a black tortie and white van--aka she's mostly white with some black and orange. 


Both are friendly cats and get along with other cats. Although, I will say that they recognize even a neutered male and will hiss at him. They are also used to dogs that like or ignore cats. 

If you know of a rescue or someone who can take them please let me know. That'd be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Just curious- I thought he was keeping 2 of his 7 cats?


----------

